# changing NIF address to PT



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

hi all. i have my NIF with UK address. Getting my Certificado do Registo de Cidadão da União Europeia next. Then I will need to change my NIF address to my Lisbon address.

Question to anyone who has done such address change before in Lisbon - how tough are Financas regarding proof of address. I am a bit hesitant to rent something initially for a very long term - what if I dont like the area etc. And I am a bit more comfortable using a platform such as Uniplaces/Spotahome for example. So I thought of renting a flat on Uniplaces for about 4-6 months, and then deciding whether to buy or rent longer term.

Question is - would financas accept "contract" from Uniplaces as proof of address. I dont want to get into that contract if it will be rejected as proof of address. Logic would suggest "why not" - if i live here, why would they refuse to register me as tax payer here.... but who knows.

thanks.


----------

